# Ohio-2 golden rets. At columbiana in lisbon, ohio



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Far*

So Far I've only heard back from GRIN and they cannot take Parker or Raffe.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Aww, Raffe just needs some love and some help to stop the guarding of a high value treat. I really wish we were in a position to take him. He looks a lot like my Casey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Parker and raffe*

Someone on this forum suggested I contact THirdTyme rescue in Mt. Gilead, OH, for Parker and Raffe which I did. They are willing to take Raffe.
They can't take Parker-he is too much of a mix.
Vilma called Columbiana and they said they think Raffe has another rescue, but I'm sure they will call ThirdTyme and Vilma if it falls through.

Poor Parker-sure wish I could find a rescue for him.

1-330-424-6663
Contact: [email protected]


2317 PARKER
FREE TO ANY APPROVED RESCUE.
Golden Retriever [Mix]-FIRST PICTURE

This is "Parker" (avail 02/12). He was surrendered by his owner who moved and couldn't take him with her. Parker is quite the large guy who in spite of his size is very friendly and affectionate. He is about 2 yrs old and still plays like a pup!! He seems to like the other dogs and is good with children as well. Parker appears to be in good health and has been give a parvo/distemper (7-way) vaccine and has been wormed for 3 days with panacur.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Someone on this forum suggested I contact THirdTyme rescue in Mt. Gilead, OH, for Parker and Raffe which I did. They are willing to take Raffe.
> They can't take Parker-he is too much of a mix.
> Vilma called Columbiana and they said they think Raffe has another rescue, but I'm sure they will call ThirdTyme and Vilma if it falls through.
> 
> ...



I found rescue for Parker in NY, his posting on PF says pending, I emailed Columbiana and told them to email me if it is not for sure. Hope to hear more in the AM, If anyone knows anymore please let me know so he doesn't fall thru the cracks. I told the NY rescue I would let them know what I find out.
We will get both these guys safe one way or the other.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Did you ever hear back about Parker-was he rescued?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got an email*

got an email today that both dogs at Columbiana, Parker & Raffe are safe!!


----------

